# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  AeroMobil, roadable aircrafts, flying cars, AeroMobil s.r.o., Bratislava, Slovakia

## Airicist

Developer - AeroMobil s.r.o.

AeroMobil on Wikipedia

Roadable aircraft (flying car) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

AeroMobil 3.0 

 Published on Oct 29, 2014




> The current flying car prototype AeroMobil 3.0 incorporates significant improvements and upgrades. It is now being tested in real flight conditions since October 2014. Initially certified by the Slovak Federation of Ultra-Light Flying, it now entered a regular flight-testing program.
> 
> The AeroMobil 3.0 prototype is very close to the final product. It is predominantly built from the same materials as the final product, such as advanced composite materials for the body shell, wings, and wheels. It also contains all the main features that will be incorporated into the final product, such as avionics equipment, autopilot and an advanced parachute deployment system.

----------


## Airicist

The Aeromobil Flying Car 

 Published on Nov 6, 2014




> Mike Butcher visits the Aeromobil Flying Car world premier in Vienna, Austria.

----------


## Airicist

Behind the scenes / AeroMobil 3.0 - World Premiere Vienna 2014 

Published on Nov 27, 2014




> Behind the scenes video from the set-up of the world premiere of AeroMobil 3.0 - the flying roadster prototype.

----------


## Airicist

AeroMobil 3.0 prototype in Hangar 7, Salzburg

Published on Oct 28, 2015




> Check out the behind the scenes video from AeroMobil 3.0 premiere in Hangar 7, Salzburg on October 28, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

AeroMobil 4.0 official video

Published on Jun 22, 2017




> The 4.0 model of AeroMobil is the company’s first commercially available vehicle featuring hundreds of improvements, both in design and in engineering, compared to the prototype unveiled two and half years ago. The team behind the newest AeroMobil, led by Juraj Vaculik, CEO and Douglas MacAndrew, CTO, built the vehicle in compliance with the existing regulatory frameworks for both cars and airplanes.
> 
> AeroMobil is completely integrated aircraft as well as a fully functioning four-wheeled car, powered by hybrid propulsion. By combining aero and car functionality in perfect harmony it heralds a new era in efficient and exciting travel, offering users an unparalleled choice of transport on the road or in the air. AeroMobil aims to make personal transportation vastly more efficient and environmentally friendly by allowing significantly faster door-to-door travel for medium distance trips and in areas with limited or missing road infrastructure.​ Starting with a first commercial product now the ultimate future vision of the company is to offer Mobility as a Service using the best from the combination of the car, the plane and the computer.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "An aerospace veteran is betting his startup can create a $70 billion business with the first flying car service to pick you up at your front door"

by Maia Anderson
April 22, 2022

----------

